# Action on the Fly



## dalesmith (Jun 22, 2009)

Greetings Pensacola Anglers,
I'm in town for a couple weeks and wondering what kind of action on the fly I might find and where wading. Places I typically ply are Naval Live Oaks, the grass beds west of the old Coast Guard station, and Johnson Beach eastward. 
Best regards,
Dale


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Grass beds will yield specks/reds/ladyfish. I'm sure more folks will respond to ya, I have never fished over there but the mentioned are all in the bays....


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Kill the trout! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

